# Dead Dogs



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I found a couple of dogs along the Provo river the other day. One stuffed in a box and the other in a plastic sack. Obviously dumped there at the same time. Should this be reported to someone? If so, who? I'm not saying there was anything illegal in the death of the dogs but it seems like dumping them ten feet from the river must be illegal. Just curious what the appropriate action is.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Call the appropriate police authority, probably the local sherriff. Utah Valley Dispatch's phone number is (801) 851-4100. Wasatch County Dispatch is (435) 654-1411.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks. I called and they said it had already been reported and they are having animal control look into it.


----------

